# Vivs



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Here are the Viv's I have downstairs.. the bearded dragon and the boa constrictor. Both Vivs are 4ft and matching. Having matching and tidy looking Vivs was the only way the wife would let me have them downstairs! (no DIY jobs) 










And a no flash pic:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

*vivs*

They look ace!!

I want vivs just like that but 5 foot wide and I cant find any anywhere!!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks nat! 

I guess you might have to go to one of those custom viv building places, most places only go up to 4ft. I'll let you know if I see any for sale


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

*my vivs come pc stand*

this is the one i built and and still in the middle of completing.
the top two vivs are 21x24x24 and the bottom viv is 21x17x24











Ryan


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks good ryan, so you built that whole unit ? let us see when its finished!

BTW: for some reason I couldnt see the pic unless i put the actual link in to a new address bar ( http://ryanspics.netfirms.com/nearly_done.jpg <- clicking that doesnt work either, I think its the hosting site )


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

they look good guys


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

*hey heres myne*









theres myne not as impresive and not finish yet but hohum
dan


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Nice vivs :wink: Lovin your cool settups t-bo m8


----------

